# Liquid glycerin suppositories / enemas (e.g. Fleet) money-saving tip



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

if you're using a lot of these (http://www.amazon.com/Fleet-Liquid-Glycerin-Suppositories-Count/dp/B002ZG8H84/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1431256838&sr=8-1&keywords=glycerin+fleet) then you can save money.

Buy one of these big bottles of vegetable glycerin (e.g. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H4BZM9M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1). Then, when you've used a suppository bulb, clean it off and when needed, simply refill it from the big bottle. I've been doing this a while and it's equally effective and way, way cheaper.

In case you're worried about it not being hygienic, I saw a pelvic floor specialist and she reused rectal equipment in a similar way, she used an alcohol swab to clean the equipment. Also, the enema/suppository is going up your bum, which is somewhat full of bacteria already









BTW I have no commercial connections to either products.

Cheers and happy mother's day to all the mums out there,

Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Pete--great tip. and i do love to save money.









i don't use a lot of these but oh yes--i've been buying them from amazon..


----------



## ibsgirl40 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting that - unfortunately I can't open the link. I went on amazon and there are a lot of different vegetable glycerin. Is there a certain one? Also you mentioned your pelvic floor therapist - is she OK with using liquid glycerine. I use them almost every day but my new GI said they are bad. Of course the last GI had absolutely no problem with them.....getting confused.

Thanks again for the suggestion - that would save me a fortune. Just not sure which one to buy.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

ibsgirl40 said:


> Thanks for posting that - unfortunately I can't open the link. I went on amazon and there are a lot of different vegetable glycerin. Is there a certain one? Also you mentioned your pelvic floor therapist - is she OK with using liquid glycerine. I use them almost every day but my new GI said they are bad. Of course the last GI had absolutely no problem with them.....getting confused.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestion - that would save me a fortune. Just not sure which one to buy.


ah, that's annoying. I got "Glycerin Vegetable Kosher USP-Highest Quality Available-1 Quart (32 Fluid Ounces)-From Element Six" but any old vegetable glycerin will do I suspect. It's not like you're eating it after all... 

Yes there's much confusion over chronic use of glycerin enemas. In a nutshell the progressive non-dogmatic viewpoint seems to be that they are not desirable but not "bad" used long-term. It's pretty much my only option.


----------

